# Reptile Vets In The North West Of England



## Hardy87 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi,
Looking for a vets in the north west of england for my bearded dragon. Can anybody recommend me some they have been to?
Thanks.


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

This thread might help.


----------



## jimmythetramp (Jul 6, 2009)

i have used this one for the last few years and couldnt recomend them more than enough! fantastic in every way shape and form and really know their stuff
: victory:

Pennine Vets,1 Bury Rd,Tottington,Bury,01204 886655


----------



## Hardy87 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the Advice just checked it out and its fairly close too.


----------



## ruthyg (Oct 15, 2010)

I use Birch Heath vets in Tarporley, Cheshire. Expensive when I went, but don't know of any others close to Warrington where I live. Good luck  x


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

If your prepared to travel towards Blackpool there is a fantastic vet whose speciality is reptiles and exotics. She is recognised as one of the best herp vets in the NW and she is the only vet we would take our herps to. Sienna Reid at The Veterinary Health Centre, Greenways, St Annes. Even if you cant get an appointment with her, most of the other vets in the practice have a lot of reptile experience that they have gained under Siennas guidance. I dont have her phone number to hand but if you want it drop me a pm and I will find it.


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

i go to rufford vets they also have a surgary in southport and are very good


----------

